

Survival lessons from Man vs. Wild's Bear Grylls - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/530-survival-lessons-from-man-vs-wilds-bear-grylls

======
horatio05
He's a fake. "Survivor Man" would out survive him, and probably drag Bear
Gryll's lifeless body back, along with all his camera gear.

------
mdolon
Forget what everyone says, this is still one of my favorite shows on TV just
for the entertainment and thrill factor. Besides, I don't think Les Stroud's
background and past accomplishments can even compare to that of Bear Grylls.

Even if some parts of the show are dramatized or even fake, he is still an
incredible person and his show is compelling.

It's interesting to note that lots of the tactics and ideologies portrayed on
the show can be applied to entrepreneurship too, it's quite obvious but I
hadn't thought of that yet. I guess I was too busy watching Bear eat a live
frog or snake!

